# Visual Basic > Games and Graphics Programming > Game Demos >  Ice2D Demo - Dx9

## DracullSoft

Demo Suite for Ice2D
Feedback would be great  :Alien Frog: 

 Requires DirectX9c aug 2009 - installer will prompt user if missing Runs on XP, Vista and Windows7 (and earlier + even 2008 and virtualized) 6.7 MB install file (exe) Using Ice2D Game Engine v1.87

 Ice2D Game Engine Demo Suite

----------


## Mikle

"Unable to register Dx9Ice187.dll"
WindowsXP SP3.

----------

